# Postfix - Versand begrenzen



## hahni (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

soweit ich weiß, kann man über Postfix einstellen, dass man pro Benutzer die Mails pro Tag verschickt werden können.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, welche Einstellung das ist. Und zwar möchte ich, dass jeder Benutzer am Tag beispielsweise maximal 100 Nachrichten verschicken kann.

Was wäre in dem Fall zu tun? Oder kann das ISPConfig 3 sogar direkt als Einstellung?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## nowayback (17. März 2014)

postfwd - postfix firewall daemon


----------



## Till (17. März 2014)

Oder alternativ policyd (Cluebringer). Ich arbeite bereits an einer policyd integartion in die ispconfig spamfilter policys, so dass man darüber die email anzahl pro Tag oder Stunde begrenzen kann.


----------



## hahni (18. März 2014)

Klingt alles sehr gut. Vorerst habe ich mich mal für postfwd entschieden und es auf dem ISPConfig 3-System und 12.04 LTS installiert.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sollte folgender Eintrag in der "/etc/postfix/postfwd.cf" ausreichen?

--
id=RULE001
    action=rcpt(sasl_username/100/86400/REJECT only 100 recipients per day for $$sasl_username)
--


----------



## hahni (19. März 2014)

Ich bin nach Anleitung vorgegangen. Leider aber wird offensichtlich meine Filterregel nicht berücksichtigt. Was könnte da falsch gelaufen sein?

@Till
Wann wird denn die Beschränkungsmöglichkeit in ISPConfig 3 verfügbar sein? Wenn man darauf warten kann, könnte das auch eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für den Kunden sein...


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2014)

Leider komme ich nach vielen Versuchen trotzdem nicht mit postfwd klar. Könnte mir nicht doch bitte noch jemand diesbezüglich helfen?

Gerne auch mit einer anderen Lösung, wie von Till vorgeschlagen? Wann wird die Lösung bei ISPConfig 3 verfügbar sein?


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2014)

Leider läuft mein postfwd nicht korrekt. In der mail.cf habe ich es eingebunden. Ebenso scheint der Dienst zu laufen (init-Skript scheint auch zu stimmen). Aber ich komme mit den Filterregeln (bestimmte Anzahls an Mails pro Mailbox und Tag zulässig) scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Zudem weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das alles testen kann?!?


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2014)

Sehe ich es richtig, dass diese Syntax bedeutet, in 24 h "nur" 7200 Nachrichten pro Postfach-Benutzer schreiben zu können?

--
 id=ip_msg_24hr    action=rate(client_address/7200/86400/REJECT: $$client_address: too many messages.)--


----------



## planet_fox (16. Apr. 2014)

schau mal hier

Using Policyd to limit mail | Signalboxes

vielleicht hilft dass dir


----------



## hahni (17. Apr. 2014)

Generell ein gut beschriebener Ansatz, den ich prüfen werde. Allerdings ist das ja eine ganz andere Software, die leider mit postfwd nichts zu tun hat. In dem Fall müsste ich quasi umschwenken und von vorne beginnen


----------

